# New Masi Speciale Commuter



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Last year I purchased this same bike but in 53 cm. The top tube was never long enough, so I decided to buy the size up from this. They call it a 56 but it really is a 55. In my perfect world it should be a 54 but for a stock bike I can't complain. 

So here is the build.

Stock wheels, frame, and brakes.
Thomson seat post
White Industries, freewheel, cranks and pedals
Bruce Gordon toe clips
SKS fenders
Specialized Avatar saddle
Race Face handlebars 

I despise the new colour, but I obviously didn't let that stop me from buying it. Hopefully it will grow on me. I need to dial it in hence the adjustable sliding stem.

This is my daily commuter so I really appreciate the 32c tires and fenders. Plus the forward facing rear dropouts make like so much easier when taking the wheel off to fix a flat. Plus if I ever decide to actually use gears either dérailleur or IGH system I can.

The handling for this bike is like my smaller Masi, it wants to go straight and give you a comfy ride. I always tell people if you want great handling and a zippy ride, this bike isn't for you. If you want comfortable and predictable, then this may work.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

It's usually the other way 'round: the color ranks first rather than the bike's other attributes! Comfortable and predictable -- exactly what a commuter should be. You'll have many happy years commuting on that Masi.

It's a nice lookin' bike but wash those reflective sidewalls. With a flash, they usually outshine the sun!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I like that color. If you ever think about selling, let me know


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with the color?

Looks sharp.


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

I just ordered a 60 cm one from Sun and Ski - it's on sale for $399 - with a coupon, tax and shipping, the total came to $412. I'll post a review after I receive and set it up.

http://www.sunandski.com/Masi_Speci...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=7720056651010&Click=282


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I just freeze
everytime you see through me
and it's all over you
electric blue
on my knees
help me, baby
tell me, what can I do?
electric blue


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like GIOS blue. Sweet commuter.


----------

